# ONR vs Mean Green views please



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

As titled. Which is better and why?

Richard


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Strange thread as You already stated sometime ago that Wolf's Mean Green is better for You and doesn't alter LSP water behaviour and doesn't leave anything behind...


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Used onr for nearly 2 years, few weeks ago bought mean green based on some of reviews and price, and I was really pleasantly surprised after first use of it, mean green feels slickier, doesn't stain your wash mitt, cleaning power would say about the same as onr, smells worse than onr but not bad at all, doesn't leave anything behind which is a big yes from me, because with onr it takes a day or so for your lsps beading ar sheating to get back to normal, and its not that dilution ratio dependant like onr, I remember it took me 5washes to get it right with onr and it worked first time with MG


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Strange thread as You already stated sometime ago that Wolf's Mean Green is better for You and doesn't alter LSP water behaviour and doesn't leave anything behind...


Didn't know that , sounds really strange


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't tried MG but i'm really sceptical about it. Rinseless wash suppose to leave something because that's how it works. Saying that it leaves nothing sounds like BS to me. Maybe i should try it, but i like ONR .


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Haven't tried MG but i'm really sceptical about it. Rinseless wash suppose to leave something because that's how it works. Saying that it leaves nothing sounds like BS to me. Maybe i should try it, but i like ONR .


Thats what I thought , but if its good thing or not I should see in spring, as I'll use MG as my weekly wash through the winter


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

ph0 said:


> Strange thread as You already stated sometime ago that Wolf's Mean Green is better for You and doesn't alter LSP water behaviour and doesn't leave anything behind...


I want to know others views on this. Mean Green was quite new out and wondered if others feel that it has moved the game on so to speak. 
I have both ONR and MG and due to the winter months coming, am back on the rinseless wash routine again.

The question I ask my self is, would using ONR prevent water spoting that I have noticed, due to its polymers.

I used MG for the first time yesterday, using the Garry Dean wash method. It worked well and it occurs to me that not reintroducing the used wash media into the wash bucket will prevent contamination and wash marring.

Well done for remembering or doing a search.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Audriulis said:


> Didn't know that , sounds really strange


Just asking for peoples views, thats all. Debate and discussion can lead to new understanding.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Audriulis said:


> Used onr for nearly 2 years, few weeks ago bought mean green based on some of reviews and price, and I was really pleasantly surprised after first use of it, mean green feels slickier, doesn't stain your wash mitt, cleaning power would say about the same as onr, smells worse than onr but not bad at all, doesn't leave anything behind which is a big yes from me, because with onr it takes a day or so for your lsps beading ar sheating to get back to normal, and its not that dilution ratio dependant like onr, I remember it took me 5washes to get it right with onr and it worked first time with MG


It appears that you have come to the same conclusion as me. I like that it doesn't stain the wash media and appears to transfer the dirt to the water.
I have just tried for the first time the Garry Dean Wash method by using multiple cloths and not returning them back into the water. It worked really well and the car looks a treat. especially as I used a mix of BSD and C2V3 on top.

Thanks for the response,

Richard


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know who Garry is or what method he uses, but I use a prewash spray and then just one bucket with a noodle washmitt, if I have more time I would use 2 bucket method


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> I don't know who Garry is or what method he uses, but I use a prewash spray and then just one bucket with a noodle washmitt, if I have more time I would use 2 bucket method


New and Improved Garry Dean Wash Method


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, now I know


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I think there's no way of knowing other than trialing by yourself for some time.
As a long time ONR user, I tried a sample of MG, everything went ok and bought a 1L bottle to try it for a longer period. Will see how it goes.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Audriulis said:


> I don't know who Garry is or what method he uses, but I use a prewash spray and then just one bucket with a noodle washmitt, if I have more time I would use 2 bucket method


This is it -
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=garry+dean+wash+method

I presoak using normal mix through a 20lt pressure sprayer and then using one bucket, presoak numerous kent drying towels, folded each one into 1/8ths and start top to bottom drying as I go. As I use a towel i put it into an empty bucket and wash it afterwards. 
This way should minimise any marring and worked well yesterday.
Next time I do the car I'll use ONR instead for a little comparison, but there will probably be very little difference.
Whether any product leaves a residue doesnt really matter as I always QD afterwards with my mix of BSD and C2V3.

Job done.

Richard


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

shine247 said:


> New and Improved Garry Dean Wash Method


Think I prefer the original method . I like to spray a panel with a proper QD before doing the final drying pass.

ONR is great. It has so many uses. I use it inside as well as outside for pretty much all hard surfaces.
I think I'll have to give Mean Green a try, as well as Reparation, as I'm now coming to the end of my ONR bottle.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I use the Garry Dean method too and I like it alot, as it saves time, water and it easy..
I use one bucket with ONR wash&Wax with 8mf cloths soaked for paint and 2 mf cloths speciel for wheels only that gets in the bucket after car is washed. 
I also use one bigger mf cloth thats also soaked in the mixture, but taken out and wrinked out for water and use this after a wash, before drying, like using a chamois. 
I am using 1 drying towel for a whole car. for prewash I use Normal ONR in a spray bottle and presoak before wash.
This way I can wash the car faster and still in a safe way, afterwords I sometimes use OCW if I feel like I want to wax, just because I like it....


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Both are good. Prefer Ultima above both of these. Wolf's is in my arsenal too.


----------

